# One Four Richie



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Here he is today at 19 mos in his work clothes.



uh oh it came out too dark.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

click to enlarge


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks good! I would love to see more pics of him. He is about the same age as my buck so a good reference for me to learn from!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Mimi, he's not very cooperative. He's always turning toward me with his nose in my face.
Just a few months ago he was all legs but is filling out more every week.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW he looks great Nancy!  He's so handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lookin good.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Growing up nice!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

VERY NICE!! I love your Boers!! Their ALL AWESOME!! 
Your a great "GOAT MOM"!! EXCELLENT JOB!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, thanks Frank!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree, he's very handsome! I love his odd face marking, it just adds so much more character to his appearance! he definitely looks like he's very hefty! 

oh, and he looks like he's a stinky, smelly, dirty boy...I bet the girls fall head over horns for him! 
Our girls seem to love our buck the dirtier he is, it's pretty funny.
Although their lil stink club will probably be interrupted since we plan to give them all baths tomorrow lol


----------

